# [SOLVED] CPU Noise (not the fan)



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

I built a pc from all new parts and the CPU is making a continuous buzzing noise. The noise goes away when i turn on a game. However, it gets louder and more high pitch when i turn on a youtube video. I immediately thought it was the fan on top of the heat sync, so i unplugged the fan and turned on the pc.. the noise was still there. any ideas what could be causing this? 
[my cpu is: intel i5 2400 1155 socket]

also when i unplug everything from the motherboard and power up then the cpu does not make the noise; im 100% positive its coming from the cpu.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

There's nothing in the CPU that could make any type of noise but it could be an electrical component from the video card or from the motherboard.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

the cpu connot make a noise

please post your full specs including the make and model of power supply.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

Take a paper towel tube, put one end against your ear and start moving it around like a doctor uses his stethoscope.

I know it sounds bizarre, but it works.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

the power supply im using is: Antec Basiq BP550Plus Power Supply. (using 24 and ATX_12V to the motherboard) I an using GPU thats integrated in the motherboard: GIGABYTE H67M-D2-B3. If i unplug the DVI cable from the motherboard the noise is till there. (no RAID only 1 hdd)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

do as david suggest to try and identify the noise. My guess is the basiq plus.

Unfortunatley a few years ago when antec made top quality power supplies they decided in order to save themselves money that they would no longer use top quality component suppliers. 

They keep moving suppliers to whoever is cheapest unfortunately this has resulted in cheap capicitor parts going into their power supplies and therfore lots of people have had problems with their antec power supplies even the quatros.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

if it is the PSU, would it be making the noise on boot up? Because i forgot to mention that the noise starts after boot up somewhere around when the windows user log-in screen appears. I will do what David suggested and bump this thread with the results.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

As soon as you start the system the psu could start making the noise.

If you can get into the BIOS please post your temps and voltages.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

Ok, after listening with a paper towel tube; the noise seems to be coming from the top-left of the motherboard. Somewhere by the I/O panel especially behind all the inputs on the motherboard. I unplugged all the connectors that are to the I/O panel (including LAN) and the noise is still there.

also, its wierd because the noise stops when i turn on a game (subspace continuum) its not a very demanding game its 2D.

here is some photos of what you asked.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

a motherboard cannot make a noise unless its vibrating against something, same with the I/O panel.

Is the I/O panel properly secured?

Is the motherboard on stand offs?


----------



## Jayya (Jun 2, 2011)

The only things to my knowledge that could be causing this is like everyone else suggested the CPU fan or the PSU as their the only moving parts in the quadrant of the main board you've stated. given that you've indicated it's in the top left of your chassis I'd go with the PSU (Unless your CPU is situated nearby). Both fans are variable in speed so depending on the cooling requirements and demand the sound may seem intermittent. For example playing games and streaming movies require the fans to perform at higher speeds to compensate for the power requirements (and thus heat generation) of the required device. One thing I personally do ( that I generally not recommend unless your absolutely comfortable with electronics) is gently press your finger on the centre of the CPU fan as its spinning , the fan will stop spinning at which point let it go again if the noise your describing momentarily stops you know it's the CPU fan and it's off balance.

I know you've stated it's not the CPU fan just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

A Capacitors or VRM's on the board can cause a vibration noise, extremely rare but it happens.
Carefully put your finger on the top of the caps see if you can feel it in one of them.

Make sure the motherboard mounting screws are tight also.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

the motherboard is on stand offs, yes. also the my psu is on the bottom of my case and the noise is not coming from that area/or the psu. the I/O panel is attached securely. and i really think that the noise is coming from the back of the cpu/and the top left area. i listened up close to the psu and its quiet. 

another thing i might add is that the ATX_12V is at the top left of my motherboard but the sound is not coming from there (mostly from the back of that area)

Edit: i cant feel the vibrations on the caps, when i hold them down the the noise is the same.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*



wrench97 said:


> A Capacitors or VRM's on the board can cause a vibration noise, extremely rare but it happens.
> Carefully put your finger on the top of the caps see if you can feel it in one of them.
> 
> Make sure the motherboard mounting screws are tight also.


good point. I never mentioned that as it doesn't happent often but it a good possibilty.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

Bench test it, pull the board out and set it up on the bench, see if it makes the noise > Bench Test


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*



rlozov said:


> the motherboard is on stand offs, yes. also the my psu is on the bottom of my case and the noise is not coming from that area/or the psu. the I/O panel is attached securely. and i really think that the noise is coming from the back of the cpu/and the top left area. i listened up close to the psu and its quiet.
> 
> another thing i might add is that the ATX_12V is at the top left of my motherboard but the sound is not coming from there (mostly from the back of the mobo)


is the ATX lead touching the motherboard or are any fans causing it to touch the motherboard also look at what Wrench has suggested.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

the noise only happens when i load into windows. if im only in bios, booting up, or just have the motherboard on, its silent. like i said before the noise starts at the log-in page.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

is your hard drive mounted and screwed in correctly?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

Plug in the hard drive on the bench, I often pre-build and set up on the bench then let the client pick the case and accessories.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

yes, the hard drive is mounted correct; its actually on the bottom with the power supply, and its quiet also. is this a problem where i need to replace my motherboard? the noise is mostly from the back of the mother board; i will have to dis assemble is and put it on tighter. hopefully it will fix itself.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

bench test the system as suggested. i.e build the system outside the case. You will be able to identify and rectify the issue easier this way.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*

SOLVED! for anyone that google's this problem.. Solution is: Go into BIOS, CMOS, Advanced Frequency Settings, then Go into Advanced CPU Core Features. *Disable:* C1E state (CPU Enhanced Halt C1E). *Disable:* C3/C6 State Support. *Disable:* CPU EIST Function.

<bios options from GIGABYTE mother>


----------



## feravi (Sep 14, 2011)

Confirmed, problem solved on asus motherboard too. 
thanks a lot


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*



rlozov said:


> SOLVED! for anyone that google's this problem.. Solution is: Go into BIOS, CMOS, Advanced Frequency Settings, then Go into Advanced CPU Core Features. *Disable:* C1E state (CPU Enhanced Halt C1E). *Disable:* C3/C6 State Support. *Disable:* CPU EIST Function.
> 
> <bios options from GIGABYTE mother>


they are power saving functions which downlock your cpu when its not doing anything intensive to save power and when you are doing something intensive the cpu goes back upto its rated speed.

Its options like these that you disable when overclocking. When these are enabled if the cpu isn't doing much you wont hear much noise from the fans but when it is doing something intensive then the fans will be ramped up to near full speed to compensate for the speed and heat increase cause by the cpu going upto full speed.


----------



## feravi (Sep 14, 2011)

CPU EIST Function. U can still have it and noise gone.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: CPU Noise (not the fan)*



greenbrucelee said:


> they are power saving functions which downlock your cpu when its not doing anything intensive to save power and when you are doing something intensive the cpu goes back upto its rated speed.
> 
> Its options like these that you disable when overclocking. When these are enabled if the cpu isn't doing much you wont hear much noise from the fans but when it is doing something intensive then the fans will be ramped up to near full speed to compensate for the speed and heat increase cause by the cpu going upto full speed.


 intel's i5 socket 1155 dost support overclocking, and i never use OC. How ells can i conserve my CPU power and have the noise be gone? Because it does cost me alot more now to have the CPU on full power, i try to keep it low and my windows settings put it to sleep after 5 mins of idle.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The issue is most likely a faulty component, starting to sound like one on on the motherboard from the current resolution, contact the manufacturer for a RMA.


----------

